# Big Yak



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

I rented an Ocean Yak, Big Yak last week and liked how it performed in the surf.

Just wanted a opinion on how well the Big Yak handles compared to other ocean yaks?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

like a bardge :--|


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Never heard of big yak but then I live in a small world.

If you were comfortable in it then it is a good kayak.

Robert


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

If you want a kayak that eats surf for breakfast and you can actually fish from, take a look at the Wilderness Systems Ripper. I fish mine in the surf a lot. But you gotta be a lightweight or it's a very wet ride. It's very slow, but it will run circles around a Big Yak.


----------

